# First Spanish Adventure



## misty1 (May 1, 2005)

Booked the ferry from Portsmouth to Bilbao in early March and all set for our first adventure down into spain for a couple of months. Going to base ourselves at a site in Benidorm for the duration and as we will be taking our wee smart car on the trailer we will be able to get out and about. But need a bit of help?

Does anyone out there know of any good sites on the way down. We are going via Lograno, Saragossa and across to Valencia before down the coast to Benidorm.

Need a site about a hour to 2 hours from Bilbao at least, especially one than can take our outfit 7mtr van with a 4 mtr trailer.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

Campsite open all year at Olite. Will take your van OK but you will have to uncouple the trailer.

steve & ann. ----------------- teensvan


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

hi,

we did same journey last march, and stopped at haro acsi site, you would struggle with your outfit , the pitches are very small and trees are a problem. we are going down this march from santander, and intend stopping at logrono but we have no info.

sorry not much help, bit will bump you back up.

tomnjune


----------



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

If you are happy to stay at an aire rather than a site for the night you could easily stay at Cascante, west of Zaragoza, if it is on your way. The aire is relatively new, on the car park outside a sports centre in a small town. It has some facilities and is in the middle of a residential district so not isolated. We have stayed there and felt perfectly safe. There is plenty of space for a trailer.
I have the GPS co-ords in the van if you need them but I am sending this from a bar with WiFi.
Check it out on a map and f you decide to do that can post them here.


----------

